

Show HN: Tuxtorial - Create and share screenshot-based tutorials for Linux. - antileet

I've been working on this full time for three months. I wanted to make an announcement to gauge interest before I make a beta release.<p>http://tuxtorial.com<p>Please provide feedback on the content, my writing skills not great and I want to know if the text is readable. I hope to make it ready for everyone to play with in a week or so.
======
minalecs
When I was beginning, this would of been great. I think would be nice to
differentiate by distros. Also if they can be linkable and indexable so for
example when answering a question on ubuntu forums, being able to link to
specific videos would be nice.

~~~
antileet
This is one of the planned features for the next release. Users can say
whether a tutorial works for them or not, and based on their User-Agent, the
system will be able to guess whether it should work for a new user or not.

------
antileet
Clickable: <http://tuxtorial.com>

